# Any Video Editing Gurus or Newbies here ?



## aedubber (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys i do some light video/audio editing for my own pleasure . I just placed an order for a new Imac and im thinking about which program i should pick up for video editing? It seems like Final Cut Pro X is  the way to go for sure unless there is other programs out there that are just as good ?

I have played around with Adobe 5.5 but just seems like its overkill for what i am doing since im not making any short films or videos for someone. Like i said, its just some video recording i do and i like making some quick little videos . Any recommendations would be great !


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 12, 2012)

The first recommendation, don't get a mac.


The reason is simple, almost no free software exists for the mac.  Windows offers a raft of free software, even some that are designed for newbies.  Linux offers completely free software, but you may need a degree in software engineering to figure it out.


Simple stuff:
Handbrake - Ripping DVD to other formats to use for video clips
MKV merge - Good tool for cutting/merging/muxing both .mkv and .mp4 videos
MKV toolnix - excellent tool for separating videos, muxing stream, adding data, and a host of other odds and ends
CCCP - Combined community codec pack.  If it can be played on your computer this will help you play it.  The only formats it doesn't like are .mov (Apple format), and very old codecs that are functionally dead.  It comes with the option to install media player classic.


Seriously though, you're going to get some real flack here about choosing a mac.  It's almost troll bait...  If you don't believe me just search for "apple" in these forums...


----------

